

DESIGN FRIDAY. THE COLOR OF GULF RACING - chrisbennet
http://modular4kc.com/2011/04/22/design-friday-the-color-of-gulf-racing/

======
chrisbennet
OP here; I just thought this was so cool. It's not really about Gulf Racing,
its about the 2 colors they chose. Here's an excerpt:

 _" This phenomenon is called “Equiluminant Colors”. When our eyes encounter
colors that are Equiluminant, we have a hard time assigning them positions, so
the color tends to vibrate or move slightly. A great example of this is
Richard Anusziewicz’s painting “Plus Reversed”. Artists use the technique of
“equiluminance” to blur outlines and suggest motion. Because of the way our
eyes and brains work, humans cannot perceive the edges of objects where object
and background have the same luminance. If parts of a painting are
equiluminant, their positions become ambiguous. They may seem to shift
position or to float."_

